# Meth Bust outside my window



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How sad this world is....I'm looking out the window at the office and there's a meth bust at the Super 8 across the street. A van and hotel room are getting cleared out by guys in full white suits comfascating everything, with a slough of cop cars surrounding the area.

I wonder how many meth busts that is in ND this year alone???


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Not enough, in my eyes thats why it's important to get your kids hooked on the outdoors. magnum


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well said Magnum....that is really what scares me the most about the possibility of losing our hunting heritage. What else will kids have to do!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That is good that they busted those guys. Take a kid hunting today and you won't have to hunt the streets for him tomarrow.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That's about the most intelligant thing I've herd you say PJ! I agree 100% !

Mav....


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I heard on the radio on Monday that supposely the total meth busts for the state last year was like 274. The radio announcer then said that after this last weekend that last years number had been already matched. I am not absolutely sure on that number but that one seems to stick out in my head. That might be the actual number of lab busts.


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

you guys keep going with that many meth lab busts and you you might be able to give Missouri a run for the money for the title "Meth Capital of the World".


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I have seen a bumper sticker that says, "Take your kids hunting and you won't have to hunt for your kids" Does anyone know where to get those?


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

274 is the amount of actual Labs busted this year. It is almost doubling in numbers each year. The problem is huge and I agree get your kids into hunting.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Hope they can get that stuff under control up there. It is a big problem down here too. Bad thing is it causes many other problems with the idiots hooked on meth going around stealing/robbing/prostituting/etc to finance their habit.


----------

